# Problème : Safari ne retient plus les ID et mots de passe



## Oddfan321 (25 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, je suis sous OSX moutain lion, et j'ai le dernier Safari. Depuis quelques jour, safari ne retiens plus mes mots de passes; je m'explique. Je me log une fois, je met keep my logged sur facebook (par exemple). Je me connecte tout va bien. Je ferme safari, et je le rouvre sur facebook par exemple, pas de problème; c'est automatique. C'est quand je met mon macbook air mid 2012 en suspension d'activité, ou quand je l'éteint que le problème arrive: au retour sur safari, safari me redemande mes logs pour tout mes sites. J'ai déjà essayé plusieurs fois de mettre réinitialiser safari, mais rien n'y fait. De plus, mes favoris safari sont toujours dans la barre safari... Je suis donc actuellement sous chrome, mais je souhaite retourner sous safari.

Avez vous une idée?

Merci à vous. Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2013)

tu as peut etre une preference safari corrompue ( banal)
 tester en
fermant safari
 sortant la plist safari ( qui est dans ta biblio de compte niveau preferences) de la biblio

et tu relances
safari sera avec des preferences neuves
tester


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Mars 2013)

Oddfan321 a dit:


> Je me log une fois, je met keep my logged sur facebook (par exemple). Je me connecte tout va bien. Je ferme safari, et je le rouvre sur facebook par exemple, pas de problème; c'est automatique.
> C'est quand je met mon macbook air mid 2012 en suspension d'activité, ou quand je l'éteint que le problème arrive: au retour sur safari, safari me redemande mes logs pour tout mes sites.


Tu fermes seulement la fenêtre (Cmd+W ou bouton rouge), ou tu quittes Safari (Cmd+Q) ?

Parce que ton Safari n'a pas oublié ton ID et mot de passe (puisqu'il se reconnecte dès que tu lui redemandes),
mais, simplement, il se déconnecte du site (comme quand on éteint le Mac ou qu'on quitte Safari).

Bref, je pars du constat selon lequel j'ai toujours dû me reconnecter après m'être déconnecté ! 


Si j'ai raison, restera à résoudre l'histoire de la veille (combien durent tes veilles déconnectantes ? = des minutes ou des heures ? ; veille simple ou hibernation ?).


----------



## Oddfan321 (27 Mars 2013)

Bonjour. je précise que ce problème est survenu peu de temps après l'installation de norton (ou j'ai désactivé la toolbar pour safari, car bug avec facebook. Je suis vraiment novice sur mac, je supprime quoi exactement? comment je fais pour y accéder? Désolé de vous embêter 

Cordialement


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Mars 2013)

Norton est une source d'ennuis sur Mac, de longue date. 

Je le désinstallerais (après avoir "réactivé la toolbar pour Safari").
Le site développeur propose un désinstalleur pour faire ça proprement, me semble-t-il.


Il y a d'autres antivirus stables sous OS X : VirusBarrier, ClamXav, &#8230;


----------



## Oddfan321 (27 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir, j'ai essayé de trouver, en vain le fichier com.apple.safari.plist   je suis pourtant bien dans bibliothèque, et mon safari est fermé, mais rien... Je ne sais pas quoi faire. Cordialement


----------



## gmaa (27 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,
User ; Bibliothèque ; Préférences ; com.apple.safari.plist


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

 il s'agit d'un fichier qui est dans la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur (toi), et non pas dans la Bibliothèque située à la racine du disque (MacintoshHD / Bibliothèque).

Cette Bibliothèque est masquée, sous Mountain Lion.

Pour la révéler : dans le Finder, barre de menu, clique sur "Aller", appuie sur la touche Alt : la Bibliothèque apparait dans la liste.

Va ensuite dans Preferences, le fichier est là.

Le chemin complet est donc : 

petitemaison / Bibliothèque / Préférences / com.apple.Safari.plist

Procédure :

- quitte Safari
- mets le fichier .plist à la corbeille, sans vider la corbeille.
- lance Safari.

Si le problème n'est pas réglé, replace le fichier en faisant dans la corbeille clic droit / remettre, puis remplacer.


----------



## gmaa (27 Mars 2013)

Ah oui Mountain Lion...


----------



## Oddfan321 (28 Mars 2013)

Bonjour. J'ai trouvé donc le fichier .plist cependant, j'ai vidé la corbeille :/ le problème n'a pas évolué: toujours le même problème. Cependant, un nouveau safari.plist s'est crée. D'autres idées? Cordialement.


----------



## gmaa (28 Mars 2013)

Ce n'est pas un pb de cookies?
Si tu les bloquent le sites ne te reconnaissent plus


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un pb de cookies?
> Si tu les bloquent le sites ne te reconnaissent plus&#8230;


probablement pas ca , car dans le premier post il est bien dit que ca marche encore... une fois navigateur fermé et relancé

( si les cookies etaient refusés , il y aurait redemande de log à  réouvertutre du navigateur)

PAR CONTRE  je rappelle que SAFARI utilise le TROUSSEAU pour entreposer les log de sites

le souci est peut etre coté Trousseau

d'autant plus que ce souci n'apparait qu'apres veille longue  ( ce qui sur ML revient à demarrer) ou redemarrage

verifier le trousseau
( il y a une aide trousseau pour les manips de réparation)


----------

